# Shops in vancouver



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm in Vancouver for the week. Any must go to places i should consider hitting up?


----------



## donkelley (Oct 2, 2013)

Vancouver Canada? Lots of places of you mean here

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Yup. I'm Canada


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Tom Lee's is the big downtown music store. I think the boutique shops are outside the downtown area. If you need any resto advice I'd be happy to help.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Depending on what your looking for Rufus Guitar Shop located at 10th. and Alma.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

There really isn't much left.

Tom Lee's on Granville downtown
Long/McQuade on Terminal Ave
Rufus' as mentioned on Alma, and might as well peek into Prussin Music on Broadway while you are nearby
Bonerattle on commercial


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks guys! 
Sneaky, thanks but I have food covered already. My friends here are huge foodies.


----------



## the_guitarboy (May 2, 2008)

Symphontree and Blue Dog Guitars both have a lot of higher end acoustics.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Guitarboy beat me to it you will love both of these shops great high end guitars, but you will have to call Kevin Henning ( Symphontree in Vancouver) 778-232-0509 to book a time , he has one of my favs that helped inspire him to open a shop Nicole Alosinac who has worked on one of my guitars and did the most fantastic job and to this day would highly recommend her work to any player.ship
Bluedog is in North Vancouver 604-971-2893 and tell them both that ship of fools sent you


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

puckhead said:


> There really isn't much left.
> 
> Tom Lee's on Granville downtown
> Long/McQuade on Terminal Ave
> ...


That's where I headed three years ago--plus I also stopped at another one that has since closed (Westcoast I think)
They looked thrilled somebody walked in, but they had very little of interest, but gave me some picks.
I was there last year and stopped in at Rufus'
I was going to head over to Bonerattle, but I ran out of time.


----------

